# Poljot Traveller Chrono On Metal Band



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

I've fitted this band on my Poljot Traveller Chrono.

It's a german unsigned matt stainless band, previously was on my Junkers Chrono.

IMHO looking great...


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks great  What strap was originally on the watch ?


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

sean666 said:


> Looks great  What strap was originally on the watch ?


Original was a low qual leather stamped black strap...20/16 with polished buckle (no match!!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Broadarrow said:


> I've fitted this band on my Poljot Traveller Chrono.
> 
> It's a german unsigned matt stainless band, previously was on my Junkers Chrono.
> 
> IMHO looking great...


Very nice ,id had a craving for one a while back and your not helping mate


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Looking good mate but echo the above. Looked at one of these a while ago but was put off as the strap didnt look upto much


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

That looks very nice what's the lume like.

bowie


----------



## citizenjoe (Jan 4, 2009)

Is this an old watch (Soviet) or a recent one?

Thanks, Joe


----------

